# Xylene primer/Mineral Spirits topcoat



## classcon1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all. I am painting exterior steel. I would like to use a Xylene based primer and a Mineral Spirits based topcoat. Will there be a problem using the different primer and paint solvents? 

Can I prepare/clean the steel with Denatured Alcohol or should I use the Xylene? Thanks.

-The only dumb question is the one that is not asked.-


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

My advice to you would be to read the data pages for the materials you plan on using. they should list minimum surface prep along with compatible materials. your question does not give enough information for anyone to give you a good answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The short answer is no. But would check with the sell rep. Xylene is a hotter thinner meaning it will evaporate off faster than Mineral Spirits. but they are both a oil base product. 
David


----------



## seattlepainting (Nov 23, 2010)

*Paint Question*

Call in a Sherwin Williams rep; they have a great line of industrial products.


----------

